# female afra???



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

hey guys i got this fish at the auction at njas and in the bag it said afra female but didnt say what type of afra and to me it looks more like a metraclima of some kind if u look at the last pic both fish have the same type of body and size n i belive afrs dont get this big so im posting some pics n vid to see if you guys could help me out thanks.

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm48 ... 0_2607.flv


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

not like any afra *** seen before. Definitely not a female, even if it is. That isnt a female afra.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

i dont think it is is too big to b and afra and too colorful to b a female in my opinion :-?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Melanochromis would be my best guess, but im not sure what species.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It seems like a Metriaclima species similar to Msobo. Not sure which. Could be hybrid since it is unknown. Looks like an interesting colorful male in any event. If he stays that colored up, keep him.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

oh yeah im def keeping him he looks really nice in the tank i just wish i new what he is but is all good hes really nice :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a Met. msobo to me - definitely not a Cynotilapia species of any kind.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

100% NOT a msobo male. Msobo males don't get barring at all. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

chapman76 said:


> 100% NOT a msobo male. Msobo males don't get barring at all. I'm not sure what it is.


True, except that the msobo "heteropictus" does have barring. This fish does have that msobo look to it. I have to wonder if maybe msobo "deep" or msobo "Magunga" was bred with msobo "heteropictus?

Kevin


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

StructureGuy said:


> True, except that the msobo "heteropictus" does have barring. This fish does have that msobo look to it. I have to wonder if maybe msobo "deep" or msobo "Magunga" was bred with msobo "heteropictus?
> 
> Kevin


I don't think msobo is valid anymore for this heteropictus. Per the latest book I have, it's simply Metriaclima heteropictus Lundo Island.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

He's is definitely a Melanochromis interruptus.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Definitely NOT a melanochromis. I agree that it looks similar to Metriaclima msobo heteropictus except the barring is pretty strong wheras it is usually more broken in heteropictus specimens I have seen. Could be a hybrid or perhaps just abnormally strong barring?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

chapman76 said:


> I don't think msobo is valid anymore for this heteropictus. Per the latest book I have, it's simply Metriaclima heteropictus Lundo Island.


Thanks, Chapman76. I'll have to look into that.

M. heteropictus below:
















M. msobo above

I agree it isn't Melanochromis.

Kevin


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

I am sorry but that fish looks alot like is fish and it's a Melanochromis interruptus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=758


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

utimag said:


> I am sorry but that fish looks alot like is fish and it's a Melanochromis interruptus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=758


he looks similar but it is not the same. certainly is not a pure interruptus.


----------

